# The Guardian goes for balance



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

After a series of satirical articles about third wave coffee someone on the Grauniad has obviously decided to even it out a bit&#8230; so a straightforward article about brewed:

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/australia-food-blog/2015/jul/14/step-aside-barista-how-to-make-a-decent-cup-of-coffee-at-home


----------

